# Google- Nutrition: can chillies give you a high? - Times Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Times Online<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Nutrition: can chillies give you a high?**Times Online*If you have *irritable bowel syndrome*, though, chillies may make things worse. I've heard that everyone over 50 should eat foods fortified with vitamin B12. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

